# what can we legally say about our soaps?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In the process of making labels- am finding there are FDA rules we must abide by. I would like to say that our milk soaps are "full of healthy benefits for your skin" is that making a cosmetic claim? 
Wondering if anyone has looked into this....
thanks!
Teri


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a link with some info.

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art52891.asp


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

ugh!!!!

so we must be super careful on our claims. I think I'm going with "try the real milk difference" but that is it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Basically, all you can say is that the soap will get you clean. Any kind of claims such as moisturizing, healing etc. take you into the realm of cosmetics. "healthy benefits for your skin" is a cosmetic claim...Sorry...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Since I also sell essential oils, I keep print outs of what various oils are good for (i.e. lavender for calming). I see folks using these to cross reference my soaps.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You could go the opposite way.

"This is REAL soap. It is NOT a drug. There is NO triclosan is in this soap and NO BGH in the milk."


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like your idea Harry, but if the FDA wanted to be really stinky, they would make you provide actual testing documents to prove it. Yes, it sucks. They pretty much want to make it impossible for the "little guys" to run a decent business.....grrrrr


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

so what I ended up putting on the labels was "Real soap, raw milk, real good!" Doesn't say much- other than it is good. That is it- oh, and that the goats are pasture raised and hand milked. They will have to find out for themselves... I like Cyndi's idea of selling eo's at the same time.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

A great book is Soap & Cosmetic Labeling How to Follow the Rules and Regs explained in Plain English by Marie Gale.

I don't see it currently listed on Amazon or Barnes & Noble but it's probably available through one of the soapmaking suppliers.

Here's her blog where you can order http://www.mariegale.com/category/soap-and-cosmetic-labeling/


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Put home made on it..


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Funny....the FDA - a group of *unelected* corporate lobbyists and ceo's from drug companies deciding how he must live our lives. How sad this country is become. I call them the Federal Deceit Administration. Remember this is the same group who said Aspartame was good for you and high fructose corn syrup is just peachy and GM frankenfood is fine. What a corrupt bunch of scammers.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree,Osiris


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I learned that wine labels were picky about the info that goes on them, but didn't know about soaps. Might be needing to get another book in the near future.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

good video on this topic:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/VideoPlayer.aspx?VideoName=FDA


----------

